# Tropheus moorii Kaiser



## evanjohn (Jan 6, 2009)

Tropheus moorii Kaiser, anyone know anything about this beautiful yellow banded cichlid? I can't seem to find any info on its care or even just a general profile. What I did find was confusing and led me to believe that it should be kept in a species only tank.. However, the LFS recomended it for my community tank. :?


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

tropheus should be kept with themselves unless you are feeding your other fish NLS


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 10, 2009)

I currently keep a trop tank as we speak. Most Trop keepers will tell you to keep these in groups of 12 or more. It helps spread out aggression from dominate males and they all feel safer and more comfortable in groups. But *** been successful in keeping them in groups of 5 to 8.
I have Black bembas (red banding) together with Red rainbows right now and they are all fine together. I am also looking for ikola kaisers too right now to go with my other trophs. they would all look spectaculay together.

One thing to note is trophs are not (totally) community fish. First of all they are all Omniviors. And i would only keep simular tanganyikan type species as tank mates.

Trophs can be a bit of a task to keep. They tend to suffer from bloat easily when conditions (water condition, temp, feedings) are drastically changed. But they have character and are fun to watch.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I've kept Tropheus for years and sold thousands of them. If you want to breed them, use a large tank, and start with two dozen or more all one variety per tank. Plywood tanks 2' by 2' by 8' with or without front glass work well. No rocks, yes to fake thin driftwood branches for the released fry to hide under, but no rock territorial markers that can escalate aggression. 100% water change once a month, drain out all the water, catch the fry and strip the females. Incubate the eggs and set up the fry in small tanks, 2's and 5's with najas plant and feed bbs and live daphnia. Rotifers are great but small and way too much work. Supplement with iodine to prevent malformed heads and notched bodies. Do not mix fry or eggs in the small tanks. As they grow move them up into larger tanks. At about 3/4" you can start combining them. When they begin eating the Najas, begin to switch the fry over to more a more a veggie diet. Feed the adults duckweed and Najas, sushi wrap (seaweed) and a good spirulina flake or pellet. Some people believe that protein foods cause bloat, and I'm sure for them, bloat happens after feeding protein foods. However they need protein to grow and to produce eggs. The fry are at first carnivorous. I believe it's not the protein but the waste products from protein affecting water quality that bring about bloat. In other words, if you maintain water quality, you can feed the amount of protein they need.

If you are interested in keeping Tropheus for display, you can keep a few in with medium size barbs, catfish, distichodus, cigar fish and a mix of other Tropheus species in relatively small tanks. The mix above describes a 54 bowfront my son has in his bedroom, and since he has only one species of Tropheus in it he can pull out the periodic mouthful of Tropheus fry if he's quick enough. If there are similar Tropheus varieties mixed in the tank, they can crossbreed and you serve the hobby better by letting the fry become snacks for the other fish.


----------



## LyndonCatino (Sep 29, 2010)

Why should the be kept by themselves?


----------



## wild wally one (Sep 27, 2010)

LyndonCatino said:


> Why should the be kept by themselves?


Yes!!! I have 3 diffrent types of tropheus right now. orange bemba flames(22) tropheus moorii ilanghi(26) tropheus ikola kaisers(24) They are kept in tanks of 130 gallons. I try to produce the most ideal conditions for the fish. I use a lot of rock work in my tanks. Been doing this for years in this hobby of cichlids. My fish are always breeding for me. When kept by their own groups, The colors of the fish really POPS!!!! The reason for this that the only group that will look great are the group whom are the dominate ones. The rest of them will look dark and drab. I would suggest that you get yourself a 60 gallon aquarium and stock it with 15 to 20 of your favorite trops to ensure yourself a well balanced group. Always weed out the males if you to many of them. EX: My group of ilanghis, 2 males and 24 females. I hope this will help you out a bit. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

LyndonCatino said:


> Why should the be kept by themselves?


They can come out on the short end if kept in a cichlid community tank. Mixing different colors can result in crosses if the Tropheus are similar colors and even if they are not, there would always be a doubt if any fry from that tank is pure.

They can get along with some non-cichlids, such as the ones listed above, or Ilyodons.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Re: original post. There are two "Species Black w/ Yellow Bands".

Kaiser 1, a.k.a. IKOLA. 
Kaiser 2, a.k.a. KIRIZA.

Use those last names and you will get the search results you need. Also, somtimes Kaiser 1 is written Kaiser I, and Kaiser 2 is written Kaiser II.


----------

